# Pic's of my car!!



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice car nick
looks perfect


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanx Alex I'm going to add Nismo sideskirt's and rearskirt's, will post them up soon.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks good mate. 

How about a set of Nismo clear front indicators/repeaters. 

And have you thought about lowering it?

P.S. Wanna sell you leather!!!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Stunning :smokin:

I agree - clear indicators / repeaters make a huge difference to R34s IMHO.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

r33 v-spec said:


> Looks good mate.
> 
> How about a set of Nismo clear front indicators/repeaters.
> 
> P.S. Wanna sell you leather!!!


Why would I want to sell my leather? Bit of a dumb question!!!!

Nismo Indicators have been done as you can see!!!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanx guys!!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

GTRNICK said:


> Why would I want to sell my leather? Bit of a dumb question!!!!
> 
> Nismo Indicators have been done as you can see!!!


Didn't mean to offend you in any way. Just joking, hence the exclamation marks!!!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

r33 v-spec said:


> Didn't mean to offend you in any way. Just joking, hence the exclamation marks!!!


There's no-offence taken mate!!!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Jesus Nick, your beast looks like a 4x4 man!!!!!!! get that suspension done!

Spoke to your cousin the other day, he said you had made a nice purchase 

Hope all goes to plan mate, need to meet up for a blast now mine is done? 

Rob


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanx Rob!! I hope it goes to plan too, plus I would love to lower the car but I'm not sure if it will make it up my drive!!!

As for the blast let me know when your ready!!!


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Looking sweet as always Nick. Is it just me that think clear indicators/side repeaters are tacky? I much prefer Nismo smoked ones.:smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Drop it and it will look like sex :smokin:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

COSSYCam said:


> Looking sweet as always Nick. Is it just me that think clear indicators/side repeaters are tacky? I much prefer Nismo smoked ones.:smokin:


Thanx Cam!!
Well I'm sure you wont buy them then if there tacky!!!! Personally I think the other way around!!!
But each to there own!!!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

skymania said:


> Drop it and it will look like sex :smokin:



I'm laughing my head off mate that's a funny way of putting it, but thanx for the complement!!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Nice one NIck... I knew after i gave you a drive in my old one you would enter the skyline world....


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Gez said:


> Nice one NIck... I knew after i gave you a drive in my old one you would enter the skyline world....



Grate I've found someone to blame LOL!!!

I'll take you out in mine if you wan't!!!!

P.S. thanx for the drive in your blue beast that time!!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

And Nick has made my dad want to get one even more now!!!

Looks great as usual,still remember the ride


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> And Nick has made my dad want to get one even more now!!!
> 
> Looks great as usual,still remember the ride



So I'm getting blamed now LOL. 
Thanx EMIL for the complements and I'll take you for another ride in the R34 in the near future!!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Loverly looking car ,same wheels as mine too I have lowered mine ,colour coded the splitter ,Nismo rear skirts and Do Luck side skirts .Cant drive to too many places now with any speed bumps and such but looks the Bollox:smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I think it's the best thing you can get blammed for,lol.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> I think it's the best thing you can get blammed for,lol.



True!!! lol


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks awesome mate.

Gonna sound stupid here but ive never had the pleasure of being in a 34gtr but are those seats standard?

If so they're the tits, need some like that in mine 

Robin


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I guess thats a UK car? beautiful whatever


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanx guys and for the record it is a U.K. car, they come with leathers standard!!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

*One in black and white!*


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Forgot to add to my ****taking  

All jokes aside the car looks awesome mate, be good to see it in the flesh.

Rob


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Forgot to add to my ****taking
> 
> All jokes aside the car looks awesome mate, be good to see it in the flesh.
> 
> Rob


Thanx Rob, I'll get my cousin to call you one day when I'm back from Cyprus and we will show you the beast!!!


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Makes my R32 look well old!!!

Lovely car mate


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> Makes my R32 look well old!!!
> 
> Lovely car mate



Thanx mate!!!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

*Here are some new pic's with Nismo side and rear skirts.*


----------

